# Internet ONLY Packages?



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi...Is it possible to get internet ONLY from any company? I dont need TV as an add on I hardly use...so anyone know of any such packages?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Eamon said:


> Hi...Is it possible to get internet ONLY from any company? I dont need TV as an add on I hardly use...so anyone know of any such packages?


Of course you can do this, I currently do this, I pay 259 aed for just 16mbit internet from DU, no phone minutes (I do have a number tough) and no tv.

As there are only two landline operators in UAE, DU and Etisalat, if you just visit their website you will get all the answers you need.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ANd I have had an internet only package from Etisalat in the past.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, Etisalat offer internet only packages


----------



## shahramghaem (Nov 10, 2012)

Moreover wireless USB with SIM is also available from both Du and Etisalat.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

I had only internet from etisalat as well before moving to Elife.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Limited DL though??


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Limited DL though??


No. It was unlimited for me (unless you are talking about mobile broadband).
If you actually speak to Etisalat, you may find that they may be install the connection in 1 or 2 days.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Eamon said:


> Limited DL though??


Nope. Can't even imagine having a limited dl connection.


----------

